# Craftsman router model #315.17480 problem



## david.bobo (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. I have read that this part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. I do have the original wrench to loosen the collet nut.

I want to change the bit but I have one little problem. I cannot keep the collet from turning. There is a second nut near the base of the unit that will travel up the collet to the collet nut when turned. I was hoping to use the two against each other to loosen the collet nut but that's not going to happen.

Any ideas on how to keep the collet from turning? :help:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum David . Sorry I don't have any input for you but I'm sure the resident experts will have some good advice


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## Greyghost(65) (Jan 14, 2013)

Try a pin wrench David. Works on my old Craftsman


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was going to suggest a spanner wrench, like you can get for working on bicycles. You've probably seen them. They're a flat bar with several size nut sizes stamped into them and usually with a curved hook on the end That's what I had to do on mine because the casting that the lever screws into broke out. Pin wrench is probably the correct name, but if you ask at a bicycle shop, also mention spanner wrench.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One like this would work depending on how easy it will be to get it around the shaft and lined up with the hole. http://www.restockit.com/images/product/medium/ARM34-351.jpg I don't know how expensive one of those are going to be so before you spend very much on a wrench like that that you will likely never find another use for you should consider just buying a new router instead. Your other option is to find one for parts or give/trade to someone who knows how to make a new lever.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

david.bobo said:


> I have a Craftsman router model #315.17480 and the "lock-lever" is completely missing. I have read that this part (#2-623796-02) is no longer sold by Sears or anyone else that I can find. I do have the original wrench to loosen the collet nut.
> 
> I want to change the bit but I have one little problem. I cannot keep the collet from turning. There is a second nut near the base of the unit that will travel up the collet to the collet nut when turned. I was hoping to use the two against each other to loosen the collet nut but that's not going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas on how to keep the collet from turning? :help:


Judging by the parts diagram in the manual you could fashion one. From a small piece of metal stock, like an angle bracket for a picture frame. Cut and file accordingly, tighten a screw to use as a lever point (part 53) (like a starting pin) but don't mount the lever permanently as you may not be able to fashion a spring to keep the lever away while operating. You could probably use the existing hole in the right size frame bracket as the leverage point (see parts 53,54,55,56 in manual).

That's what I would do...

Good luck, Nick


----------



## jastech (Nov 25, 2021)

I have the 315.175050. I just replaced the shaft lock lever. Its working perfectly fine now, a little tight, but it'll work in. By the way, I had a couple extra made if anyone needs one.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @jastech .


----------



## jastech (Nov 25, 2021)

Why thank you sir, I feel "ingrained" here, Lol


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @jastech


----------



## jastech (Nov 25, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @jastech


Thank you.


----------



## jastech (Nov 25, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @jastech


Thank you.


----------

